# Xtreme Championship 2009 @ Aug 29th



## baron (Aug 29, 2009)

Share my fotos from Singapore Xtreme Championship 2009 @ Aug 29th 
Singapore Xtreme Skate Park @ ECP 
C & C welcome

01




02


----------



## baron (Aug 29, 2009)

03




04


----------



## baron (Aug 29, 2009)

05




06


----------



## baron (Aug 29, 2009)

07




08


----------



## Jim Stafford (Aug 30, 2009)

The last is by far your best, very nice.  IMO, your others would be better if you cropped them in.  I found the backgrounds distracting.


----------



## baron (Aug 30, 2009)

Jim Stafford said:


> The last is by far your best, very nice. IMO, your others would be better if you cropped them in. I found the backgrounds distracting.


 
Thank you for  comments 
I consider the background as a huge sky  where the guy is flying.
If I crop,  not enough sky to fly    ha-ha


----------



## baron (Aug 30, 2009)

11




12




13




14




15




16


----------



## baron (Aug 30, 2009)

17




18


----------



## baron (Sep 1, 2009)

19




20


----------



## baron (Sep 1, 2009)

21




22


----------



## JohnnyL (Sep 19, 2009)

Funny , I was surprised when I opened this thread. I'm from Singapore , living out of the country.

I like 20 the best. It has the angle you see in a lot of bmx magazines. The people's faces in 22 are quite entertaining haha.


----------

